# Gem Show in Tucson?



## christa (Feb 5, 2010)

Passing through the area on tour and heard you can get a day job and payed cash at the huge gem show they host in downtown Tucson. Does anyone know how to get these day jobs, do you just show up somewhere, or do you have to go online? Thanks


----------



## sprout (Feb 5, 2010)

I may be wrong but I thought the Gem Show was in Quartzite?


----------



## bote (Feb 5, 2010)

quartzite has one, but the tucson one is the biggest in the world.
You can get work if you´re lucky. Go early in the morning and ask around, they will definitely be hiring people for tear down at the end. Be ready to bargain for a decent wage because some people will give like 6-7/hour if you let them.


----------



## bmb (Feb 6, 2010)

i've been to both. i like the one in Quartzsite better though. it was easy finding work if you're willing to show up on time and show them what you can do(setting up tents,etc),its all pretty easy grunt work for the most part. you can even sell rocks too,which is pretty cool.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 6, 2010)

Um... Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the gem show over?


----------



## Poking Victim (Feb 15, 2010)

There aren't nearly as many gems and minerals in Quartzite as in Tucson.  Some vendors do both shows. You've just got to roam around to tents early in the morning asking if they need help. Mostly labor, moving heavy boxes and barrels of rocks around. You might land a sales job, though. Stack hella ROCK$$$


----------

